#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Chinese mandarin

## kasi123

If u have any audio books or ebooks pl. Upload.

See More: Chinese mandarin

----------


## soi

i am chinese people. can i help you ?

----------


## kasi123

i need chinese mandrin books if u have pl. upload.

----------


## soi

you can leave your email，so i can send you a copy

----------


## soi

my msn    w.wendong@hotmail.com

----------


## kasi123

my email id is viswanathankasi2@gmail.com

----------


## kasi123

or post at bingosearch@gmail.com

----------


## mahoupao

you can to any chinese website and find some books

----------


## fisher80

u can log on and chinese website to learn chinese

----------


## nanda

Dear,
I  went Jiansu province last  month.I want to  learn chinese.Plz, anybody help like  e book,lessons, email..etc..

----------

